# S0 Signal erzeugen



## eloee (9 März 2017)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich habe an meiner PFC200 Steuerung (e!Cockpit) mehrere Energiemessklemmen sowie MODBUS Stromzähler angebunden.
Da meine Wärmepumpe den priorisierten Verbrauch von PV Strom unterstützt, möchte ich dieser gerne den aktuellen PV Ertrag und Überschuss mitteilen.
Die Wärmepumpe möchte diese Information allerdings als S0 Signal sodass ich dieses gerne durch die Steuerung generieren möchte.

Hardwaremässig würde ich die beiden mittels Optokoppler verbinden, allerdings bin ich mir mit der Berechnung der Signale nicht 100% sicher...

Bei einer Übertragung von 1000Imp./kWh und einem PV Ertrag von 1000W müsste die Rechnung so aussehen:
1000Imp./kWh = 16,6Imp/min = 0,27 Imp/s = alle 3,6s ein Impuls

Allgemein dann so:
Impulse pro Sekunde = "Impulse / kWh" / 1000 x "Leistung (Watt)" / 3600
Pulsabstand in Sekunden = 1 / "Impulse pro Sekunde"

Wäre die Rechnung so richtig ? Durch die wenigen Imp./kWh ist die Übertragung ja relativ träge wobei das eigentlich kein Problem darstellen sollte.

Schöne Grüße
Eloee


----------



## dingo (9 März 2017)

Alle 3,6s ein Impuls ist meiner Meinung auch Richtig.

Die S0- Schnittstelle ist in der EN 62053-31 definiert, die Impulsmindest- Länge beachten:

Auszug aus Wiki "...Das Signal wird vom Zähler als Impulsfolge ausgegeben, wobei ein einzelner Impuls mindestens 30 ms andauern muss..."

MfG aus OWL


----------



## eloee (12 März 2017)

Also habe das ganze nun umgesetzt und es funktioniert mit der Rechnung so.
Habe es allerdings noch etwas vereinfacht und mit einem PT1 Filter das Eingangssignal noch etwas beruhigt:

Impulsabstand in ms = ( "Imp. / kWh" x "Leistung in Watt" ) / 3600000

Hier meine Lösung in CFC:



Schöne Grüße
Eloee


----------



## Haiderer Martin (23 April 2019)

Hallo kannst du mir sagen wie du es mit dem optokoppler gelöst hast ? Danke !


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

